# bringing frozen embies to a clinic in UK for frostie cycle - any experience/tips



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

hello everyone.

i have 5 frosties at IM barcelona.  

seems that a frostie cycle is quite straightforward regards drugs scans and timing.

so why dont i bring the frosties to a clinic near me and minimise flying i thought.

is it legal? is it possible? eg do they defrost on journey? ar they shipped in a refrigerated conatiner(next to the fish fingers ha ha)


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello !
I don't think it is easy at all I'm afraid as you get tangled up with the anonymity laws in the UK versus Spain.
Good luck tho' and let us know how you get on.  
Bluebell xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sorry to say that you won´t be able to bring frosties over to UK as we did look into this when I first started work in Spain for couples coming to CERAM and HFEA wanted identifying info (name, address, date of birth etc) on egg donors and no Spanish clinic should release this info because of anon laws.

Ruth


----------

